# General elk from flaming gorge to spirit lake and the boarder of Wyoming.



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

So I found some areas between spirit lake the boarder to Wyoming and Flaming gorge that id like to explore further. I know which areas I plan on checking into more specifically but I don't want to hotspot it if "you" hunt this area. The questions I have are:

Are there lots of hunters that make it harder to hunt? 
What is the elk population like?(no cow tags over there?)
How hard are the closed roads hunted? 
When do they close the roads?

My wife has a cow tag for the Henry's fork area (general season dates too) so we won't be going to this new area over the opening weekend. We want to check it out mid week and if there's snow it could be good. If any of you know much about the area please PM me if you don't want to hotspot the area. I'm game for sharing info of the area my wife's cow tag is for.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I hiked around Spirit Lake a month ago and didn't see much elk sign.

Saw a few big deer and a decent amount of moose sign, but no elk sign (Not even old elk sign).

It looks like good country and if the elk are using the area they would be using the canyons and the thick brush.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

The roads up there normally don't close until mid November. A couple years ago I was grouse hunting during Thanksgiving. All bets are off if it gets lots of early snow.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Roads opened for a while after the hunt. Low elk numbers but they are around. Opening weekend there are a lot of hunters, most gone by Monday. Is a fun area and pretty, just don't count on filling the freezer unless you are in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

West dagget is the unit for the cow tags. It was sure pretty, and reminded me of elk!!!


----------

